# 1969 gto auto transmission cooling lines



## tcwcar (Mar 5, 2011)

Need a little help...were does the double hump clamp with the two rubber dounuts that go around the trans lines, mount to, the frame, or the motor, and and what location....thanks for any help...


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

It mounts to the top of the cross member with a 5/16-18X3/4" bolt.


----------

